# Pied cinnamon or chocolate roanish/merlish?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's another of my little oddities.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going with cinnamon piebald merle.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, maybe I have a possible pairing to see if this actually is merle or just another splashed thing.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Definitly roan, cinnamon maybe.

Splashed and roan/merle can occur on the same mouse, and that one actually does appear as if it may be splashed. I can't post the pic, but heres a link to a tricolor merle doe I had a while ago. https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=b41e5af6 ... &sc=photos


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Heres that pic 









And whatever she is she is adorable


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm...guess I'll have to do the pairing and see what happens. I thought tri/splashed as the patches vary so much in the amount of white hairs mixed in. So, roan or merle AND tri/splashed....very interesting.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

chocolate merle, if you look at a blue they look "tri" coloured


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pic, guys! 

The variations in the amount of white mixing in the patches are what make me pretty sure it's a splashy/ tri-like thing on top of whatever else is there. I'm definitely doing a pairing as soon as I rearrange populations in my tanks. If they are tricolor, I should see more dark and solid patches on the babies.


----------

